# 1968-69 repro wheel arch mouldings



## alsalp (Aug 9, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with the reproduction moldings?

I have been told that they do not fit very good?

Is it really worth hunting down OEM that need to be restored?

Are there more than one manufacturer which are better than others?


----------



## alsalp (Aug 9, 2015)

Nobody?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hint: Asking the same question in multiple sections doesn't really get you a quicker answer  

I don't have a direct answer for you (I used all my original moldings on my 69), but in general, it's almost always worth the time, effort, and expense to hunt down factory parts as opposed to using reproductions. They'll fit better and they'll look better.

Maybe someone who has used repro moldings will chime in - give it a few more days. You could always just try one, see how you like it, and then let US all know 

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I deleted the other thread to avoid confusion.
I found some hard to find molding in the back of a Heming's magazine, took 3 months to find them. Good luck.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't have an opinion on the repro W.O.M.s (wheel opening moldings) as none of my friends have used anything other than originals. Can tell you if the repro '68-69 moldings were anywhere near perfect, my good friends who are '68 and '69 restorers, would not be searching for, straightening and polishing decent original W.O.M.s for their showcar builds.


----------



## alsalp (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks that helps.
I bought and original "set" of ebay but it can with 2 RH FRONTS and am short a RH REAR

if anyone has one let me know


----------

